# Vmware fusion 2 Ubuntu, quel systeme de fichier ?



## natael (21 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilisais Vmware fusion 1.xx avant de tenter, hier, Vmware fusion 2, pour utiliser Ubuntu 8.10 avec mon Macbook Leopard, intel 2.2 Ghz, 2048 Go Ram. Ca fonctionnait super, mais je ne me souviens plus de ce que j'avais fait pour que tout fonctionne si bien !!!
Je souhaitais faire l'installation sur un petit disque externe. Je souhaite tirer parti du partage de dossier Leopard Ubuntu, nouveauté de la version 2 de Vmware, et des integrations diverses que propose Unity. 
Vient alors la question, du systeme de fichier. Je suis tres familier avec les installations natives de Ubuntu sur PC, ainsi que des systemes de fichiers ext3 and Co. Seulement, apres une installation de Ubuntu avec Vmware fusion 2, en laissant le partitionnement automatique de Ubuntu lors de son installation, c'est la m... Ubuntu est super instable, et affreusement lent, malgré plus d'1 Go ram alloué à Vmware.
la partition du disque externe sur lequel tourne Ubuntu (via Vmware), est, selon l'utilitaire disque, toujours en systeme de fichier MacOS etendu. Cela m'etonne que Linux ait formaté le disque sur ce systeme de fichier, ce dernier n'etant normalement pas dispo pour un tel systeme d'exploitation.
Je pense que ce probleme de format de fichier est la source de quelques de mes soucis. 
Que devrai-je faire exactement ? Formater manuellement depuis l'installation de Ubuntu ? Si oui, quel format de fichier dois-je preferer pour beneficier du partage de dossier et tirer pleinement parti de l'integration Unity ? ext3 n'est pas reconnu en natif par Leopard (du moins en ecriture il me semble) donc j'hesite. FAT32, je n'aime pas trop vu que j'utilise RSYNC enormement, de maniere multiplateforme et que Rsync est instable sous fat32.

Merci à vous.


----------



## Psylo (22 Décembre 2008)

L'install d'ubuntu s'est faite dans Vmware, il est donc tout à fait normal que ton disque soit encore en HFS. Ton vmware a juste fait un pseudo disque, avec une partoche ext3 à l'intérieur, mais ton disque dur à toujours sa partoche mac (avec ses fichiers vmware qui stockent le disque vmware), normal. Pas de panique.
Tu devrais essayer de déplacer ta machine virtuelle sur un disque interne. Les perfs seront normalement plus rapide que sur ton disque externe.


----------



## natael (22 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

pseudo disque + partition ext3 _in situ_ ? visible en amont comme du HFS ? Je vais aller voir ce que gparted voit _in situ_, depuis Ubuntu.


----------



## Psylo (22 Décembre 2008)

Paritition HFS contenant les fichiers de ta machine virtuelle vmware (conf+disk+divers). Dans le fichier disk, vmware voit une partoche ext3. Tout est "virtuel".


----------



## natael (22 Décembre 2008)

ok, mais alors c'est quoi le mieux lors de l'install d'Ubuntu, partitionnement auto ou manuel ?
par rapport à mes pb de stabilités j'entends. 

Quant à l'install en interne, c'est chaud, j'ai vraiment plus assez de place.


----------



## gagarts (22 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
Si tu n'as plus assez de place sur ton HD, ne fais pas non plus une installation de machine virtuelle (à moins que ton disque virtuel soit stocké sur un autre HD.
Ceci dit, "bourrer" son HD 'système' n'est pas bon non plus, pense à graver tes données pour sauvegarder tout ça ! Et libère de la place !
Si ton HD est trop plein, Mac OS risque de ralentir ! Et la virtualisation s'en ressentira d'autant ! (ce qui n'est pas souhaitable non plus !  )


----------



## Psylo (22 Décembre 2008)

Par rapport à tes problemes de stabilité ? Ca n'a aucune incidence de faire un partionnement auto ou manuel.
Juste que si ton disque externe est en usb, même usb2, c'est normal que ça soit plus lent que sur ton HD interne.


----------

